# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  Cảnh báo về việc ăn cắp bản quyền hình ảnh lấy từ web

## Mr.L

Em chào các bác.
Hôm nay dạo một vòng web thì em phát hiện được mấy cái ảnh của em nằm trên web người khác.. mà trước đó em không hề biết hoặc chưa hề được xin phép gì hết.

Đây là các ảnh thực tế các sản phẩm cũng như công trình mà em đã thực hiện. Được úp trên face của em
https://www.facebook.com/PlasmaArt24...8164758&type=3





Giờ nó được hân hạnh nằm trên web này... mà không hề xin phép từ em.


http://www.homay.com.vn/vi/hinh-anh-tieu-bieu.html

Hình ảnh được em chia sẻ trên face... em không chấp việc cá nhân sử dụng. Nhưng đây là dùng hình ảnh của em vào mục đích quảng bá kinh doanh mà không xin phép chính chủ, cũng không hề có bất cứ hình thức hỏi ý nào.
Do đó em có thể kết luận* Hồ Máy ăn cắp bản quyền hình ảnh từ em*.

Qua đây cũng xin nhắc các bác, đồng thời em cũng xin rút kinh nghiệm.. là nếu có chia sẻ hình ảnh thì nên chèn chữ ký vào.

----------

anhcos, CBNN, Gamo, hoctap256, hojcvex, Luyến, mig21, Nam CNC, ppgas, solero, TLP, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Móa ơi, không ngờ!!!

----------


## Mr.L

Trước đây cũng đã có nhiều vụ việc giống vầy được đưa lên các diễn đàn.
Bên "mượn" hình ảnh mà không xin phép biện bạch là do nhân viên không biết nên tự làm. Điều này có thể đúng.. nhưng như vậy thì trách nhiệm của Thằng làm chủ ở đâu :Confused: ... hay chính thằng làm chủ ra lệnh cho nhân viên làm :Confused: , khi bị phát hiện thì đổ lỗi cho nhân viên nhằm thoát tội?

----------


## conga

PTS lam bay chữ ký đc mờ  :Frown:

----------


## itanium7000

Ăn trộm ảnh cùng ngành nghề phục vụ mục đích kinh doanh là tự sỉ vả bản thân.

----------


## anhcos

Chữ ký dùng loại hơi mờ và phân bố đều trên toàn tấm ảnh sao cho không ảnh hưởng đến thẩm mỹ và không thể xóa đi được ấy, mấy pm này có nhiều lắm.

Còn việc hình ảnh sử dụng thì nên yêu cầu họ gỡ bỏ ngay, còn thực hiện hay không là tùy theo bác chủ vườn nữa. he he  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

đã là chủ vườn chuối mà còn đi ăn lén chuối người khác hehehe , chiêu này là "mút chuối lén" của MR.L chứ làm sao ăn được.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CBNN

oh móa ơi ... chú L bị cha chủ vưởn chuối "liếm chuối" rồi ah! ......đắng cmn lòn..!

----------

Gamo

----------


## conga

> oh móa ơi ... chú L bị cha chủ vưởn chuối "mút chuối" rồi ah!


Nhận hàng chưa bác ợ

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ nào đưa cái bài này lên vườn chuối mà không bị chém thì em bé bằng con kiến  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

yêu cầu chú Mr.L nhắn tin cho chủ vườn chuối gỡ bỏ hình , và cho anh em xem tin nhắn trả lời luôn ,nếu bá bá chuối bom gỡ bỏ thì cho qua , chứ chây ì không chịu gỡ thì anh em mạnh miệng lên tiếng chém chuối chứ . Hồi nãy em vào web thấy hình chưa được gỡ xuống , hazzzi chán bác ấy quá , mạnh miêng chê trách người khác , còn mình thì ..... khó coi thiệt.

@ sẵn bác Anhxco đang hỏi admin , chưa thấy bác ấy trả lởi , bác hòi giùm mr.L trong chuyên mục đó luôn đi , trước sau gì cũng bị chém à , hehehe cho bác Tuấn thành con kiến luôn.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## anhxco

Nghĩ tới cũng nghĩ nên nghĩ lui, chứng tỏ bác MrL tài cao hơn người ta ( vui lên), rút kinh nghiệm sau cho mấy cái chử ký to đùng vào, ai mà có lỡ lấy thì coi như quảng cáo dùm mình luôn.

----------


## thuhanoi

Hihi, nãy giờ mấy bác quảng cáo giúp bấc ấy nhiều rồi, thấy view của trang web đó tăng vùn vụt. CÓ khi bác MRL bắt tay với bác ấy cũng nên (đùa thôi nghen)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

Việc này hai bên đều lợi, thôi rút kinh nghiệm và tự kiểm điểm, lần sau cho chữ ký vào.

----------


## nhatson

cơ mà em nhớ, bác ko ghi copyright thì cơ bản người khác có thể lấy trích dẫn mà ko cần xin đâu ah

----------


## Gamo

Thật ra nhờ bài này mà mình mới biết kiểu làm ăn gian hùng của Hồ Máy... em được thêm bài học

----------


## CKD

Ảnh để trên face thì copyright vào đâu nhỉ.
Bản thân chú MrL đã chia sẻ thì chắc không ngại người khác lấy. Nhưng lấy về dùng như công cụ quảng bá hình ảnh cty của mình mà không hỏi ý thì thấy không được minh bạch nhỉ

----------


## Gamo

Rút kinh nghiệm, lần sau em post cái gì lên FB cũng watermark hết cho chắc ăn

----------


## Nam CNC

đừng lo gà mờ , máy cứ chụp hình khoả thân con gà của mày thì bảo đảm cho người ta cũng không dám post lên đâu.

----------


## Diyodira

Chụp gà làm gì, chuối thử coi, vườn chuối hốt liền ))))

----------


## diy1102

Thấy Hồ Máy vào trả lời bài viết khác mà không thèm trả lời bác Anhxco hehe he he. 
Ps: Bác Anhxco hỏi làm éo gì cơ chứ. Trước em bị ban, em gọi điện thẳng cho mà éo giám nghe hỏi trên diễn đàn cũng éo giám trả lời. Chắc ăn nhiều chuối bị nghẹn ợ.

----------

anhxco

----------


## biết tuốt

Hình như fr quy định là ...éo được nói bậy mà cha nam với cha gà cứ mày tao hoài

----------


## anhxco

> Thấy Hồ Máy vào trả lời bài viết khác mà không thèm trả lời bác Anhxco hehe he he. 
> Ps: Bác Anhxco hỏi làm éo gì cơ chứ. Trước em bị ban, em gọi điện thẳng cho mà éo giám nghe hỏi trên diễn đàn cũng éo giám trả lời. Chắc ăn nhiều chuối bị nghẹn ợ.


hì hì, re có cần câu trả lời đâu ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

dân miền nam thân thiết thì mày tao đó mà , em có nói gì đâu mà bậy mấy bác !!! oan cho em quá.

----------


## Tuấn

bấm sợt thử mấy cái ảnh khác trong trang Hồ máy thì cũng của thiên hạ cả, hình như chỉ có 2-3 cái là của bác ý tự làm thui, buốn thật, bác Hồ máy chém gío mãi mà đến giờ vẫn chưa có sản phẩm nào ra hồn để đưa lên trang chủ,  buồn quá nhể  :Smile:  không biết đến bao giờ bác í mới có sản phẩm, bao giờ mới tự kiếm được xiền nhỉ ? em lo cho bác ấy quá

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## Diyodira

> bấm sợt thử mấy cái ảnh khác trong trang Hồ máy thì cũng của thiên hạ cả, hình như chỉ có 2-3 cái là của bác ý tự làm thui, buốn thật, bác Hồ máy chém gío mãi mà đến giờ vẫn chưa có sản phẩm nào ra hồn để đưa lên trang chủ,  buồn quá nhể  không biết đến bao giờ bác í mới có sản phẩm, bao giờ mới tự kiếm được xiền nhỉ ? em lo cho bác ấy quá


Sao bác biết không có sản phẩm, hàng tòan tiêu chuẩn G cao vút nên xuất lên mây không hà, ở dưới đất hổng thấy đâu ))

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

> dân miền nam thân thiết thì mày tao đó mà , em có nói gì đâu mà bậy mấy bác !!! oan cho em quá.


Hòan tòan không có gì nhưng nghe nó dư lào ấy, thôi ông-tui nghe cho nó zui hỉ ))

----------


## Gamo

Haiz, cái vụ này bực mình à nha. 
Dân miền Nam thì quan điểm của tôi là bạn bè cứ gọi mày tau cho vui. Và gọi nhau là mày tau thì ko có gì bậy bả cả.
Em bác cũng được nhưng đó là giả cách nói của dân Bắc. Tôi chỉ dùng cách đó nói chuyện với người Bắc lớn tuổi hơn hoặc người lạ. Ku Nam nó bằng tuổi tôi, kêu nó là bác sao được.
Ông tui thì cũng được nhưng đó là cách gọi của dân miền Tây với nhau, tôi & ku Nam đều là dân Xì Gòn, gọi kiểu đó ko thích hợp. Với lại ông tui nghe giống mấy con nhỏ bạn của tôi nói chuyện, nghe xong mất công tưởng ku Nam nó là con gái lắm.

Lúc nãy đi đổ xăng, đang đi gấp mà bà nhân viên của trạm xăng, giọng Thanh Hóa, bắt mình phải xuống xe bả mới đổ. Hỏi ra thì bả cho là mình ngồi trên xe để bả đổ xăng là bất lịch sự. Nghe xong điên máu. Đổ xăng cả mười mấy năm nay giờ mới thấy lần đâu.

----------


## Diyodira

> Haiz, cái vụ này em bực mình à nha. 
> Dân miền Nam thì em quan điểm là bạn bè cứ gọi mày tau cho vui. Và gọi nhau là mày tau thì ko có gì bậy bả cả.
> Em bác cũng được nhưng quan điểm là chỉ gọi vậy với người lớn hơn, ku Nam nó bằng tuổi tôi, kêu nó là bác sao được.
> Ông tui thì cũng được nhưng đó là cách gọi của dân miền Tây, em dân Xì Gòn, không thích gọi kiểu đó.
> 
> Lúc nãy đi đổ xăng, đang đi gấp mà bà nhân viên của trạm xăng, giọng Thanh Hóa, bắt mình phải xuống xe bả mới đổ. Hỏi ra thì bả cho là mình ngồi trên xe để bả đổ xăng là bất lịch sự. Nghe xong điên máu. Đổ xăng cả mười mấy năm nay giờ mới thấy lần đâu.


Hề hề ... Nãy giờ có nút unlike là bác nhặt hơi bị nhiều nha .

----------


## Gamo

Nói thiệt mấy ông cứ lấy quan điểm cá nhân nhận xét này nọ, khó chịu lắm.

Ộng không ưa mày tau nhưng tôi thì không ưa kiểu nói ông tui vì quan điểm của tôi là ông tui chỉ có con gái nói với con trai thôi.

Với quan điểm của tôi, chữ "é..." là chửi bậy đó nhé.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## biết tuốt

Bà bán xăng bắt bác gà xuống xe rồi mới đổ là bà ấy nghĩ cho bác thôi ,bà ấy sợ gạt tay vào "nhầm chỗ"  thì rách việc hehe

----------


## Diyodira

> Nói thiệt mấy ông cứ lấy quan điểm cá nhân nhận xét này nọ, khó chịu lắm.
> 
> Ộng không ưa mày tau nhưng tôi thì không ưa kiểu nói ông tui vì quan điểm của tôi là ông tui chỉ có con gái nói với con trai thôi.
> 
> Với quan điểm của tôi, chữ "é..." là chửi bậy đó nhé.


Quan điểm thì ai cũng có nhưng phải trong giới hạn chung chứ, mình đâu nói là không thích, nhưng thấy có người đề cập thì cũng góp ý tốt mà, buồn bác ghê.

----------


## Tuấn

> Nói thiệt mấy ông cứ lấy quan điểm cá nhân nhận xét này nọ, khó chịu lắm.
> 
> Ộng không ưa mày tau nhưng tôi thì không ưa kiểu nói ông tui vì quan điểm của tôi là ông tui chỉ có con gái nói với con trai thôi.
> 
> Với quan điểm của tôi, chữ "éo..." là chửi bậy đó nhé.


Em ủng hộ nhiệt tình quan điểm của bác, phải bem nick cha Biết tuốt này bác ạ, à hình như đầu têu là lão DIY1102 thì phải ạ, bem luôn nick lão này, hoặc là treo nick cũng được ạ. May quá hôm nay bác nói em mới biết bác Nam CNC là con trai đấy ạ, ngày xưa con em gái em có đứa bạn gái cùng lớp tên Nam, xinh thui rùi   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  mà sao bác biết hay vậy, bác có chắc hông ? ? ?  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

> Em ủng hộ nhiệt tình quan điểm của bác, phải bem nick cha Biết tuốt này bác ạ, à hình như đầu têu là lão DIY1102 thì phải ạ, bem luôn nick lão này, hoặc là treo nick cũng được ạ. May quá hôm nay bác nói em mới biết bác Nam CNC là con trai đấy ạ, ngày xưa con em gái em có đứa bạn gái cùng lớp tên Nam, xinh thui rùi       mà sao bác biết hay vậy, bác có chắc hông ? ? ?


Bem nick mấy ông này tui bào chữa tới cùng đó, bảo vệ những tinh thần bao công.
Thôi vui lên đi mấy ông ơi, tết rồi, đi chúc tết mà mặt mày nếp nhăn không cũng dỡ )))

----------


## Tuấn

> Bem nick mấy ông này tui bào chữa tới cùng đó, bảo vệ những tinh thần bao công.
> Thôi vui lên đi mấy ông ơi, tết rồi, đi chúc tết mà mặt mày nếp nhăn không cũng dỡ )))


Hì, em đùa tí cho vui thôi bác  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  còn mấy hôm nữa là tết, bọn em ngoài này đang chết rét, các bác chắc sắp vào thời kỳ nóng bức roài nhỉ ? các đợt vào Nam làm việc sau tết, bắt đầu lên xe bọn em mặc áo bông, qua đèo Hải vân bắt đầu cới dần, vào đến Sì gòn mặc quần xà lỏn tắm nước lạnh là vừa  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, sorry 2 bác Biết Tuốt & Đi Vô Đi Ra, Têt nhất có nhiều chuyện nên hơi nóng.

----------


## Luyến

Nhưng mà thấy cách xưng hô mày tao mà viết bằng văn bản nó cứ làm sao ấy. Trên mạng các diễn đàn cách gọi nhau là bác em nó vẫn thân thiện hơn.

----------


## Gamo

Haiz, bác em nó gì đó là cách gọi của các bác miền Bắc ông Luyến ạ. 

Bọn tôi nói chuyện với các ông ngoài Bắc gọi kiểu đó không sao vì đó cũng là phong tục của các bạn ngoài đó. Nhưng ông là người Nam, nói chuyện với dân miền Nam mà bác, em nó thì có được ko? Tôi có một số thằng bạn dân miền Nam, nói chuyện với bọn nó mà theo cách miền Bắc là bọn nó chửi á.

Hay là xưng đồng chí cho nó lịch sự há?  :Cool:

----------


## Luyến

Chẳng phải là dân bắc toàn nói chuyện với nhau bằng bác em đâu ạ. Bọn em đi học cùng nhau hoặc là bạn thân  cũng toàn gọi nhau là mày tao ạ.  
Thấy bác bàn đến vấn đề thì chọc chơi thôi ah. Ở trên này em thấy bác nói chuyện với bác Nam là mày tao cũng quyen rồi cũng nghĩ bác và bác nam là ban thân lên xưng hô như vậy, nói chuyện như vậy nó bỗ bã đời thường ạ. 
Trên mạng thì đa phần Lúc lắc đầu không biết nhau cả tên lẫn tuổi lên xưng hô là bác em cho tình cảm.

----------


## Gamo

Haiz, cái này thì tôi đã nói rõ rồi ông Luyến. 

Bác với em là cách dân miền Bắc nói chuyện với nhau chứ dân miền Nam ko có gọi nhau bằng bác với em. Bản thân tôi rất dị ứng nếu người Nam nói chuyện với nhau mà lại phải dùng ngôn từ của người Bắc. Phong tục của dân miền Nam đâu rồi mà phải đi vay mượn của miền khác?

Dân miền Nam quý nhau thì gọi là anh em, chú cháu, bằng tuổi là mày tao. Còn ko thân thì gọi là ông tôi.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## diy1102

Cụ biết tuốt nói em đã định chém rồi. Giờ vào lại thấy các bác bình luận tôm qua. Quan điểm của em mày tao chẳng có gì mà bậy đâu, quan trọng nói ở ngữ cảnh nào thui. Cụ biết tuốt chắc bị thơ ký xúi dại rồi.
Bọn em bạn bè thân thiết là mày tao và ghét chửi ai đó cũng mày tao.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHAH mấy cha rãnh rỗi sanh nông nỗi hả ??? hết cái gì kỹ thuật để bàn bây giờ chuyền qua kĩ thụt hả? đúng là chém gió bàn phím ghê...


Gà mờ , nội quy cha admin chưa đề ra tao với mày tự do ngôn luận đi heheheh,,, còn mấy thím mấy bác khác em tôn trọng em cho lên chức Cụ như chú Linh xưng hô luôn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## thuhanoi

Đúng rồi xưng xiết như thế nào là chuyện nhỏ, ngày trước ghét tệ cái bác bác em em nhưng sau cũng quen vì thấy nó cũng phù hợp vì chênh lệch tuổi tác có thể chấp nhận được, túm lại  chuyện lớn là cncpro

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuanlm

Tội nghiệp chủ thớt quá. Chỉ có một trang đầu là thông tin chính. Haizzzz

----------


## Gamo

Haha, đúng là rảnh thiệt. Thôi pà kon vui lòng đừng chém vụ xưng hô nữa, để mất công chủ thớt vào vác chổi đuổi hết ra ngoài.

----------


## diy1102

Hehe cái này vườn chuối gọi là kéo thớt và bài viết k cung cấp nội dung có ích cho....

----------


## Diyodira

Nói chung các lọai xưng hô nói trên đều được trừ mày-tao khó nghe, còn bác-trở thành văn hóa diễn đàn rồi, mình chơi nhiều d đ rồi, khi offline cũng bác, 4x gọi 9x cũng bác không liên quan gì tới vùng miền, chẳng qua là sự trùng hợp, còn chuyện vùng miền, từ địa phương thích thì dùng không thích thì thôi không phân biệt gây phản cảm.
Gamo thử qua VNAV.VN thử, 90% bác ))

----------


## Nam CNC

em thì tiếp tục kéo thớt đến khi nào chủ vườn chuối biết được thông tin này và vì đạo đức kinh doanh thì nên tôn trọng Mr.L .... khó cấm bác ấy dùng hình mr.L nhưng miệng lưỡi thế gian của mấy cha ngoài kia , nhất là trên bàn nhậu thì chủ vườn chuối thôi rồi lượm ơi. Kinh nghiệm nói gì thì nói nhưng khi viết và tham gia trên mạng thì khó mà sống yên ổn khi ngón tay lỡ bấm .... bậy.

----------


## minhtriet

> Nói chung các lọai xưng hô nói trên đều được trừ mày-tao khó nghe, còn bác-trở thành văn hóa diễn đàn rồi, mình chơi nhiều d đ rồi, khi offline cũng bác, 4x gọi 9x cũng bác không liên quan gì tới vùng miền, chẳng qua là sự trùng hợp, còn chuyện vùng miền, từ địa phương thích thì dùng không thích thì thôi không phân biệt gây phản cảm.
> Gamo thử qua VNAV.VN thử, 90% bác ))


Cách xưng "em, bác" ngày càng phổ thông vì xưng hô kiểu này không phân biệt tuổi tác, dễ cho những người quen biết nhau trên mạng, khi đã biết rõ về nhau thì có thể xưng theo cách mình thích. Trong nam khi nói chuyện trực tiếp thì "mày, tao", ngoài Huế của mình thì là "mi, tau". Tuy nhiên đó là nói chuyện trực tiếp giữa 2 người, còn khi trên mạng công cộng thì ngoài 2 người còn vô số người phải "nghe" cho nên hơi khó chút  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

> Cách xưng "em, bác" ngày càng phổ thông vì xưng hô kiểu này không phân biệt tuổi tác, dễ cho những người quen biết nhau trên mạng, khi đã biết rõ về nhau thì có thể xưng theo cách mình thích. Trong nam khi nói chuyện trực tiếp thì "mày, tao", ngoài Huế của mình thì là "mi, tau". Tuy nhiên đó là nói chuyện trực tiếp giữa 2 người, còn khi trên mạng công cộng thì ngoài 2 người còn vô số người phải "nghe" cho nên hơi khó chút


Em-Bác không phải tự nhiên liệu mà được dùng nhiều trong forum, nó còn thể hiện sự khiêm tốn của 1 người và sự tôn trọng đến mọi người.
Thôi vậy hén Gamo, chém để hiểu nhau hơn, thương cho roi vọt, chứ còn chém cho " chết " thì khác à nha, cỡ hài Thúy Nga chắc gì hơn em ))))
Happy new year!

----------


## Gamo

Haiz, cái ông Diyodira này cố chấp quá. Tôi không cần & không thích cái kiểu thương của ông. Tôi không thích dùng cách xưng hô của người miền khác khi 2 người Nam nói chuyện với nhau, vậy thôi. Bọn ông tự nhiên nhảy vào làm gì?

Còn chuyện này thì admin chưa có luật thì cứ tự do ngôn luận thôi. Đương nhiên nói chuyện với ông thì vẫn ông tôi đàng hoàng.

----------


## Diyodira

> Haiz, đã giải thích rồi, ông cố chấp quá. Tôi không thích dùng cách xưng hô của người miền khác khi 2 người Nam nói chuyện với nhau, vậy thôi. Bọn ông tự nhiên nhảy vào làm gì?
> 
> Còn chuyện này thì admin chưa có luật thì cứ tự do ngôn luận thôi. Đương nhiên nói chuyện với ông thì vẫn ông tôi đàng hoàng.


Đã bảo là nói để hiểu thôi mà, nếu còn làm bạn bực bội thì xin lỗi ha.

Còn riêng chuyện vùng miền thì xin bạn đừng nhắc lại nữa nhé. Cùng là người Việt mà ai mở miệng Bắc Nam là mình đánh giá thấp lắm, dù ai chăng nữa.

----------


## Gamo

Ở đây không phải là chuyện phân biệt Bắc Nam mà chỉ là vấn đề về văn hóa vùng miền thôi. Mỗi vùng có văn hóa khác nhau, cần tôn trọng lẫn nhau & không nhất thiết phải cứ như con vẹt bắt chước văn hóa vùng khác.

Thôi, để không làm loãng topic, tôi xin không tranh luận với ông nữa. Cảm ơn ông đã góp ý.

----------


## CKD

Mấm mem chém gió ghê thiệt.. cả ngày nay em bận.. ăn, giờ mới online thì thấy lượng bài viết nhiều vô kể.

Để ý thấy AD bên đây ngoài việc chém máy cái nick xì pam quảng cáo ra, chẳng màng chém nick ai. Có chăng thì nhắc nhở chút chút. Vậy không biết có tốt cho diễn đàn của mình không ta? Hay chúng ta hãy đề xuất AD hãy dùng chức năng chém thường xuyên hơn như kiểu vườn chuối ấy. Các bác ý kiến nhiều vào nhỉ.
Mà thấy AD cũng ít online, chắc do gần tết bận rộn  :Embarrassment: 

Cái vụ ảnh ọt thì CKD với chú MrL đều chứng kiến.. hôm đấy vô tình biết được vì bị dắt link từ google on top (tạm hiểu là trả tiền để google đưa lên top). Đã trả tiền để quảng bá thương hiệu mà lại mượn ảnh của người khác nên anh em thấy hơi uất ức.

CKD cũng hay mượn ảnh từ web, có cái có dắt link gốc về.. xem như cùng quảng bá cho nhau. Có cái thì không nhớ rỏ link gốc nên chẳng biết thế nào mà đưa vào... Nhưng mới dừng lại ở các bài viết chia sẻ trên forum. Ảnh của người khác thì cũng ráng có từ "mượn" và chẳng dám chèn watermark vào.
Ảnh dùng trong mục đích kiếm xèng thì cũng dùng đủ cách:
- Hỏi xin là cách đầu tiên thực hiện.
- Hỏi mua là cách kế tiếp.
- Mượn ý tưởng và vẽ lại với sự phối ghép mới để tạo sự khác biệt. Vụ này mà bị bảo là copy ý tưởng thì cũng khó mà đở được. Vì hoa lá tây, rồng bay phượng múa nó có nét đặc trưng của nó.. giờ muốn khác biệt hoàn toàn e là làm không nổi.

Các bạn có để ý cái banner diễn đàn ta? Các bạn có đoán được cái background đó lấy nguồn từ đâu không? mua hay chôm?

Định là em/bác.. nhưng thấy mấy bạn chém ghê quá, lại định dùng tôi/bạn lại thấy khách sáo... mai mốt CKD xin dùng me & you nhe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Haha, ông cứ xưng em với bác có gì đâu. Tại tán gẫu với cha Nam thì không thể kêu hắn ta bằng bác thôi.

----------


## Diyodira

> Ở đây không phải là chuyện phân biệt Bắc Nam mà chỉ là vấn đề về văn hóa vùng miền thôi. Mỗi vùng có văn hóa khác nhau, cần tôn trọng lẫn nhau & không nhất thiết phải cứ như con vẹt bắt chước văn hóa vùng khác.
> 
> Thôi, để không làm loãng topic, tôi xin không tranh luận với ông nữa. Cảm ơn ông đã góp ý.


Chém thì chém mà hứa tặng tui drive thì phải có, cái gì ra cái đó nha )))

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ok ok, thứ 3 này chắc chắn sẽ mang. Còn nếu nó kéo không nổi mà ông ko gấp thì lúc nào rảnh, tôi sẽ làm cho ông 1 con driver 10A cho con Mycom của ông.

----------


## CKD

Bác Diyodira phải nhanh chóng lụm hàng đi nhé.. không kèo có thể thay đổi vào lúc chót ấy.
Hôm rồi bác gì gì đóa.. hứa tặng em để em cải thiện công nghệ.. sau đó dụ em sửa máy xong mới được nhận quà ấy ạ.
.
.
.
.
.
Nghĩ mà buồn hic hic hic hic.

----------


## Gamo

Chời năn nỉ, dụ dỗ muốn đứt lưỡi luôn 

Mà cảm ơn ông nhiều

----------


## anhcos

Sao cái thớt cảnh báo bên vườn chuối không thấy các bác nhỉ, hay là bị trượt vỏ chuối rồi...

----------


## Diyodira

Bao nhiêu giống chuối quý chém tá lã văng qua đây hết thì thớt đó nghĩa lý gì, làm ăn chộp giựt ảnh hưởng đến mấy bác ở ngỏai ghê luôn.

----------


## CKD

Có còn post được nữa đâu mà ý với cò. Bác nào chưa bị chém thì ráng né, nhảy lò cò bị chít oan rồi sao.

----------


## anhxco

> Thấy Hồ Máy vào trả lời bài viết khác mà không thèm trả lời bác Anhxco hehe he he. 
> Ps: Bác Anhxco hỏi làm éo gì cơ chứ. Trước em bị ban, em gọi điện thẳng cho mà éo giám nghe hỏi trên diễn đàn cũng éo giám trả lời. Chắc ăn nhiều chuối bị nghẹn ợ.


có lẽ bác đúng, 1 lần nữa e thăng k một lời giải thích!
Em vẫn có chút gì đó hi vọng, ...eo m..., từ biệt luôn là vừa.
Sorry e hới ức chế chút, có chút bậy bạ phất phơ, ad thông cảm đừng band e ... Pleas............e!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

tui găm bụng cha DIY , biet tuot , tới cha anhxco , tui méc admin cho mấy ông nghĩ mát 1 tuần cho nó dẽo miệng khỏi nói bậy nữa hehehehe .... buổi chiều em nói chuyện với cha trùm sò của diễn đàn, em đoán cha anhxco thế nào cũng ra đi đột ngột không lời từ biệt cho mà xem ... ài dè linh thiệt.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> tui găm bụng cha DIY , biet tuot , tới cha anhxco , tui méc admin cho mấy ông nghĩ mát 1 tuần cho nó dẽo miệng khỏi nói bậy nữa hehehehe .... buổi chiều em nói chuyện với cha trùm sò của diễn đàn, em đoán cha anhxco thế nào cũng ra đi đột ngột không lời từ biệt cho mà xem ... ài dè linh thiệt.


Hic, nghi ngờ lão Nam ni quá.... e sống lương thiện mà....  :Confused:

----------


## diy1102

> tui găm bụng cha DIY , biet tuot , tới cha anhxco , tui méc admin cho mấy ông nghĩ mát 1 tuần cho nó dẽo miệng khỏi nói bậy nữa hehehehe .... buổi chiều em nói chuyện với cha trùm sò của diễn đàn, em đoán cha anhxco thế nào cũng ra đi đột ngột không lời từ biệt cho mà xem ... ài dè linh thiệt.


E thì sân nào ok e chơi k thì lượn ợ. Nhưng e chơi nhiều sân, cũng như đã từng làm chủ sân cỡ hơn vườn chuối chút nhưng chưa khi nào bị ban cả chưa chưa nói đến vc chuối chết mà k biết bệnh làm mình chết.

----------


## anhcos

Vườn chuối đã bén rẽ qua đây rồi nghe mấy bác: Hôm nay banner quảng cáo nó thế này:

----------


## CKD

Do diễn đàn mình liên kết google adsense nên thằng nào trả tiền cho google thì nó hiện lên hà.. khó mà chặn được.
Bác nào rành về adsense thì cho biết giải pháp chặn google adsense cái nhỉ.. Góp ý xem để AD có giải pháp chặn hay không nè  :Wink:

----------


## Lenamhai

Họp tất niên lôi nhau ra chém trên nồi lẩu đi, chém trên này mỏi tay quá

----------


## Lenamhai

Vô cùng chia buồn cùng anhxco,  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

> Vườn chuối đã bén rẽ qua đây rồi nghe mấy bác: Hôm nay banner quảng cáo nó thế này:


Hơ cái này em cũng thấy, nhưng tửơng hoa mắt nên thôi

----------


## Gamo

Các bác thấy thì cứ click giùm một cái, vườn chuối bị trừ 10k, chúng ta được xxx đồng. !00 click là toi 10 triệu liền.

----------


## ahdvip

> Các bác thấy thì cứ click giùm một cái, vườn chuối bị trừ 10k, chúng ta được xxx đồng. !00 click là toi 10 triệu liền.


Trừ nhiều vậy hả anh

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chú tưởng adclick rẻ hả  :Smile: )

Giá nó dao động từ 2K đến vô cực, tùy vào mình muốn bid bao nhiêu & có mininum. Thông thường thì khoảng 6K->15K cho các từ khóa phổ biến tại VN.

Nhưng mà lúc nãy tính sai, phải click cỡ 1000 cái mới hết 10tr. Mỗi ngày tốn 1tr/100 cái, 10 ngày thì bác Hồ Máy mất 10tr.

----------


## thuhanoi

Cứ click đi diễn đàn mình có them tiền thôi

----------


## CKD

Cứ thông thả thôi ạ.. lick quá nó bem luôn cái acc ad thì cười cười mếu mếu đấy ạ.
Bàn về việc này không khéo bọn chuối nó vào.. nó thấy, nó kiện đấy ạ. Dù ta ngay thẳng nhưng đụng chạm nhiều với bọn chuối thì riết chúng ta chuối theo thì khổ.

Ông bà ta có dạy.. "gần mực thì đen" nên em là em gặp chuối thì sẽ tránh xa  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> Cứ thông thả thôi ạ.. lick quá nó bem luôn cái acc ad thì cười cười mếu mếu đấy ạ.
> Bàn về việc này không khéo bọn chuối nó vào.. nó thấy, nó kiện đấy ạ. Dù ta ngay thẳng nhưng đụng chạm nhiều với bọn chuối thì riết chúng ta chuối theo thì khổ.
> 
> Ông bà ta có dạy.. "gần mực thì đen" nên em là em gặp chuối thì sẽ tránh xa


Bác CKD nói thiếu vế sau rồi, e thì nghi khác... " gần đèn thị rạng", em mong "chuối" gặp các bác nhiều nhiều cho nó "sáng" lên chút.
Chúc các bác có buổi tối vui vẻ!

----------


## anhxco

Vừa thử click quảng cáo phát, thấy cái ni:
http://vi.aliexpress.com/item/Bikini...e=c&src=Google

Tình hình năm mới, tương lai diễn đàn có nhiều mem nữ đây ..!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Quy Nguyen

Đó là lý do anh Lợi nghỉ chơi bên đó đúng ko ah

----------

